# all over....



## wishing4miracle (Sep 7, 2006)

well its over ladies im bleeding now,abit of everything.what hurts the most is that i feel ive let everyone down,mostly my dh.he isnt showing much emotion to thing but i know ive hurt him.i didnt even get to test day.and that stupid jab is still in my system as i am still getting evap lines.what a kick to the teeth.i dont know what we are going todo now.we have no money todo it again soon and i dont know if il be able to share again if things are like this.i thought our dreams were going to become true ontuesday but all ive done is killed the embies off.i cant keep hold of anything.i cant do anything right.im loosing them.they may have not implanted but they were inside of me.all im doing now is flushing parts of them down the loo    i look at whats on the paper and wonder if ive got their blodd in my hands......


----------



## shaz72 (Oct 4, 2006)

Wishing4mircle 

You have not let anyone down especially you and your DH  Men cant cope and dont know how. May still be a chance very slim but still there and that is what all of us FF hang on to every day every week every year.You are not alone and you know that with all the support you have.It may not seem like much at the mo but we have all been there.We have no Money to do it again but need to decide do we risk our marrige on having a family or do we move on.Its a real kick in the teeth but you have done all you can if its meant to be K sarh sarh.I wish you the best and one day 

Life is not measured by the number of breaths we take
but by the moments that take our breath away

So thinking of you shaz


----------



## ♥sparklequeen♥ (Feb 6, 2007)

wishing

ive replied to you on the other thread.

Sparkles x


----------



## Flaming Nora (Oct 3, 2006)

(((((Wishing4miracle))))) You haven't let anyone down, hun - a lot of times IVF doesn't work, it's just one of those things, and you mustn't blame yourself.  You've got all those hormones coursing through your body at the mo' too.  You will feel better at some point, hun, I know you don't believe it, but you will.


----------



## Kathryn Emma (Oct 22, 2006)

Hi wishing4amiracle

So sorry hun  . You really can't blame yourself, IT IS NOT YOUR FAULT!
It is like hell on earth, it truely is and I know at times it feels as though you just can't carry on - but you can and you will because you have to.
Hope you are feeling better soon     
Take care and stay in touch

kathrynxx


----------



## GAC (Apr 5, 2006)

Hi wishing4amiracle so sorry u got a bfn im sending u lots of  u are not afailure.It will get easier as each day passes and u will be able to es again. You will get your bfp iknow when it fails it breaks your heart, igot my bfp on my 2nd go on my 1st i bled on day 9 and i thought god i didnt even get to test day.Take care time really is a great healer luv gac xxxx


----------



## cinders35 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hi wishing4amiracle,
So sorry for your loss.Words won't take away your pain, but knowing you are not alone I hope will be some comfort. I had yukky bfn just over 2weeks ago. Like you I felt nothing but guilt and sadness. Guilt for failing my dp and dd, angry at my body for not growing and nuturing the embryos. I felt nothing but deep sadness. I'm not saying that I'm a laugh a minute now, but I guess it's not the first thing to hit me in the morning when I wake. We are not failures, just unlucky.
Even if your dh isn't showing it, he will be suffering too. Try if you can, not to take out your hurt and anger on each other. But try if you can to be there for each other, until the pain starts to become bearable.
It's not fair I know.
Thinking of you both,
Cindersxxx


----------

